# Are belly bands cruel?



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Rudy has housetrianing down pat at my place, but any other home? Forget it, lol. So just want to use one on him when I visit a friend or go to the cabin this summer or visit my parents for a week at xmas. do they cause discomfort? Infection? How often do you change the pad?

They seem okay but I just ask because someone made a negative comment about them recently and I want to know your opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I think they cause discomfort in the same way a diaper on a child does...they probably don't like the wet feeling. I don't think they're "cruel", though, by any means. I bought Chip two and love them  He doesn't seem to mind them either.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Why not just carry some pee pads with you! When I take Angel to my son's house, I bring along pee pads, show him where it is and he's all set!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

So long as the pad you use in them draws the moisture away from their skin they should be fine. I know plenty of people who use them on a daily basis so they can take their dogs with them to work, and none of them have ever had issues with them.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No, they aren't cruel lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I line mine with a sanitary napkin which soaks up the pee and takes it away from the skin. Gonzo loves his, as soon as I bring it down he gets excited because it means he gets to go sit with the girls in the livingroom. He pracitally helps me put it on. As long as he has it on, he never pees over there in the belly band. If I let him over there without it, well, there will be pee if I don't take him out to potty regularly. Smoke has worn it, too, without any problems, but he does pee into it. Never had any skin problems or irritation and he is always willing to let me put it on him.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Thanks so much guys. I appreciate the info, I will definately find him one! Hopefully I can find a good one here in Canada!


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I line mine with a sanitary napkin which soaks up the pee and takes it away from the skin. Gonzo loves his, as soon as I bring it down he gets excited because it means he gets to go sit with the girls in the livingroom. He pracitally helps me put it on. As long as he has it on, he never pees over there in the belly band. If I let him over there without it, well, there will be pee if I don't take him out to potty regularly. Smoke has worn it, too, without any problems, but he does pee into it. Never had any skin problems or irritation and he is always willing to let me put it on him.


Do you use Poise pads or pads for ~that time of the month~? I've been using a bunch of "overnight" pads my mom accidentally bought that are really thick, but they don't seem to be doing the trick and after I remove the belly band, some always leaks out. :|


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

rudy's gal said:


> Thanks so much guys. I appreciate the info, I will definately find him one! Hopefully I can find a good one here in Canada!


YAY A FELLOW CANUK!!!

Where are you from?


----------



## Poppy's Mom (Jul 1, 2011)

rudy's gal said:


> Thanks so much guys. I appreciate the info, I will definately find him one! Hopefully I can find a good one here in Canada!


I bought for my dog the girl one because she was in heat,the quality was good! In here you can find cheap and nice looking belly band. I hope it helped! 

BELLY BAND DOG PANTS/ NAPPIES/ DIAPERS/ TRAINING - XSML | eBay


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

rudy's gal said:


> Thanks so much guys. I appreciate the info, I will definately find him one! Hopefully I can find a good one here in Canada!


I had a really hard time finding a decent one locally (Calgary), so ended up getting some off ebay that were super inexpensive and I'm really happy with. Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link on here so.. maybe email me and I can tell you where I got them.


----------

